# TUF 8 final two episodes tonight



## Clark Kent (Dec 4, 2008)

12-03-2008 02:48 PM:The final two episodes of the Ultimate Fighter will run tonight at 10:00 p.m. Eastern Time. Don't forget the episodes will run back-to-back with the finale taking place on December 13th. 

More...
MMA Ring Report
The hardest hitting news from the hardest hitting sport.


----------



## SA_BJJ (Dec 4, 2008)

Clark Kent said:


> 12-03-2008 02:48 PM:The final two episodes of the Ultimate Fighter will run tonight at 10:00 p.m. Eastern Time. Don't forget the episodes will run back-to-back with the finale taking place on December 13th.
> 
> More...
> MMA Ring Report
> The hardest hitting news from the hardest hitting sport.


 That was poetic justice...


----------



## BrandonLucas (Dec 4, 2008)

I missed it...please tell me Junie Browning got slaughtered...


----------



## DavidCC (Dec 4, 2008)

BrandonLucas said:


> I missed it...please tell me Junie Browning got slaughtered...


 
he did, it was fun.  He's the worst example of the MMA knucklehead stereotype.  Dana made the right decision, let him fail on national TV.


----------



## BrandonLucas (Dec 4, 2008)

DavidCC said:


> he did, it was fun. He's the worst example of the MMA knucklehead stereotype. Dana made the right decision, let him fail on national TV.


 
I'm stuck at work, and I'm behind a firewall...somehow I can still post here...so I can't see how or what happened until I get home...

Can someone pleeessee describe what happened for me??  I've been dying for someone to wipe the floor with him, and would love to hear this is full detail.


----------



## SA_BJJ (Dec 4, 2008)

can you get to mmajunkie.com?


----------



## SA_BJJ (Dec 4, 2008)

The long of the short of it is that Junie threw ANOTHER glass at someone...they called Dana White...He did nothing AGAIN.  Well it actually turned out to be the right thing because Junie kept running his mouth how he is sooooo much better than everyone else, and got submitted with a Darst Choke.  It was beautiful...that guy is an absolute disgrace!


----------



## BrandonLucas (Dec 4, 2008)

SA_BJJ said:


> The long of the short of it is that Junie threw ANOTHER glass at someone...they called Dana White...He did nothing AGAIN. Well it actually turned out to be the right thing because Junie kept running his mouth how he is sooooo much better than everyone else, and got submitted with a Darst Choke. It was beautiful...that guy is an absolute disgrace!


 
Bwahahahahahaha!!!!

I'm gonna watch it when I get home in another hour or so...I can't get to anything, mostly because of the visual part of the site...I have a manager that likes to spy on me to make sure I don't surf...the cool thing about this site is that the color scheme of the page matches exactly to our email that we use within the company, so they can't tell that I'm surfing unless they pull records...and then I'm screwed.

But that is beautiful...made my day.

Did he cry when they interviewed him on the way out of the door?


----------



## bluekey88 (Dec 4, 2008)

First he said he was quitting fighting all together...went on a "ppor me" trip about having to flip burgers.  Later he said he wasn't quitting and would be back in the UFC.

He's a loon.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## SA_BJJ (Dec 4, 2008)

BrandonLucas said:


> Bwahahahahahaha!!!!
> 
> I'm gonna watch it when I get home in another hour or so...I can't get to anything, mostly because of the visual part of the site...I have a manager that likes to spy on me to make sure I don't surf...the cool thing about this site is that the color scheme of the page matches exactly to our email that we use within the company, so they can't tell that I'm surfing unless they pull records...and then I'm screwed.
> 
> ...


 He looked like he may have been but it didnt look like they aired him crying.  He is a head case though.  If Dana keeps him around then he will be just as guilty as what he accused Gary Shaw of.


----------



## DavidCC (Dec 4, 2008)

Dana sat him down and nailed him : "I think you WANT me to kick you off the show, because you are afraid to lose. Either that or you're a retard" 

I LOL'd

and Dana tells him "You want to get kicked off so you can go home and tell everyone 'I'd have won that show if they hadn't kicked me off'" But Dana is pissed at this guy, and has a better plan.

So he gathers all the other fighters, tells them the same thing, and says "do you want me to kick him off or do you want to beat him off"

LOL again at the dirty pun

the rest of the house, both teams, voted for "kick his ***"

you could see the fear in him before the fight.

He got tooled standing up. He got tooled trying for the take down.  He got taken down and choked out.  Exposed as medicore loud-mouth bully, sent home with nothing.  I'm sure he'll do OK fighting regional matchups but he will never make The Big Leagues.

Halfway through his fight, Mir got tired of even trying to corner him (he wasn't listening), so he sat down to watch, and it seemed even Mir was tired of him and enjoyed watching him lose.


----------



## SA_BJJ (Dec 5, 2008)

DavidCC said:


> Dana sat him down and nailed him : "I think you WANT me to kick you off the show, because you are afraid to lose. Either that or you're a retard"
> 
> I LOL'd
> 
> ...


 The sad part about it is that Dana and his finite wisdom WILL put him on an undercard or something in a UFN or TUF finale at some point.


----------



## SA_BJJ (Dec 5, 2008)

Guess I should have read the TUF8 finale card before I opened my mouth.  Not only is he fighting Dave Kaplan on the finale...its on the televised card.


----------



## Kosho Gakkusei (Dec 5, 2008)

I don't get it.  Why Junie vs. Dave Kaplan?

Wouldn't it make more sense for Junie to face George Roop to figure out 3rd place?

Is it to see who's the better of the two delusional fighters?  The guy who thinks he's better than everybody else but really isn't vs. the guy who thinks he can't be knocked out but already was?


----------



## SA_BJJ (Dec 5, 2008)

Kosho Gakkusei said:


> I don't get it. Why Junie vs. Dave Kaplan?
> 
> Wouldn't it make more sense for Junie to face George Roop to figure out 3rd place?
> 
> Is it to see who's the better of the two delusional fighters? The guy who thinks he's better than everybody else but really isn't vs. the guy who thinks he can't be knocked out but already was?


 All about the ratings bro.  Junie said he is such a bad *** and all this crap.  Kaplan says he cant be knocked out by anyone (even though we know differently).  Roop was kinda boring and they know these two dudes are gonna get in there and scrap it out.


----------



## crushing (Dec 5, 2008)

bluekey88 said:


> First he said he was quitting fighting all together...went on a "ppor me" trip about having to flip burgers. Later he said he wasn't quitting and would be back in the UFC.
> 
> He's a loon.
> 
> ...


 

If the UFC doesn't work out, there is always the KFC.  But, would anyone that watched this season's TUF eat at a fast food place that employs Junie?


----------



## SA_BJJ (Dec 5, 2008)

crushing said:


> If the UFC doesn't work out, there is always the KFC. But, would anyone that watched this season's TUF eat at a fast food place that employs Junie?


 LOL...nice!


----------



## DavidCC (Dec 5, 2008)

crushing said:


> If the UFC doesn't work out, there is always the KFC. But, would anyone that watched this season's TUF eat at a fast food place that employs Junie?


 
I sure wouldn't!


----------

